# jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift



## amdintel (29. Juli 2009)

*jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

entweder die Schrift ist so klein so das man die nur noch mit sehr großer mühe lesen kann,
vergrößert man das, wird die Schrift schlechter 

das Problem ist grade bei Vista Extrem schlimm

also im Text selber habe ich immer gern diese Schrift (Bild 1)
weil besser lesbar ,
bei Vista  wenn man einen großen Monitor hat ,sieht diese dann auf ein mal so aus Bild 2 , sehr grobes Schriftbild , 
mit den DPI Einstellungen  habe ich auch von experimentiert, hat leider nichts gebraucht 
was ich nicht wünschen, jemand eine Idee wie man das Font Programm unter Vista lösen kann ? 
Im einigen Text Feldern von Vista einige Desktop Texte ist dann die Schrift oft sehr verschwommen und schwer lesbar , das tritt bei Win98/me und XP nicht auf .

Was ich bis jetzt so raus gefunden habe, bis zu einem 17/18 Zoll geht es noch, 
ab einem 20 Zoller eine tatastope mit der Font Darstellung in Windows / im IE im outlook usw...
Beim Röhren Monitor konnte man ja einfach die Auflösung runter schreiben ohne das sich dabei die Schrift ins schlechtere verschlechtert, beim TFT wird die Schrift dann auch noch verschwommen .

jemand eine Idee dazu was kann machen kann ?


----------



## Liza (3. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Welche Schriftart nutzt du im moment?
Hast du ClearType an oder nicht?
Welche Grafikkarte, Auflösung und aktuellen Treiber hast du installiert?

der Monitor scheint nicht das problem zu sein, sonst hättest du ja keinen screenshot davon machen können, logisch oder  Poste aber dennoch bitte mal welchen du hast, damit ich im netz gucken kann, welche auflösungen er fahren kann.

P.S. wenn du einen beitrag verfasst, liess in dir vorher auch mal durch was du da schreibst, von 100% des textes sind 90% immer total falsch geschrieben, und ergeben teilweise keinen wirklichen zusammenhang.
Danke


----------



## amdintel (3. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

ClearType ist aus,  bei an, ist es sehr anstrengend die Schrift zu lesen , 
es liegt am Monitor bwz. an der zu hohen Auflösung , 
die Windows nicht richtig darstellen kann, 
beim TFT muss man ja die max nehmen.
das Problem hatte ich schon immer bei sehr  hohen Auflösungen , Schrift oft zu klein, oder sehr oft schwer zu lesen u.a. verschwommen und unsauber  bei Vista, (das hat nichts mit den zentrieren  des Monitors zu tun), 
macht man die Schrift größer wird diese grob dargestellt ,
welche Fonts? unterschiedlich das meinste  MS.Sans Serif  mit 9.

habe jetzt einen 18.5 dran, 
da ist das Schriftbild wieder ok und optimal,

das ist so einfach angenehmer  zu lesen, 2 x und auf vergrößern,
 dann sieht das etwa so gut aus, wie es hier ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Bei mir ist alles bestens. Schonmal über eine Brille nachgedacht? 

Betreibst du die Monitore per VGA oder DVI? 

Wenn VGA, dann isses kein Wunder ^^


----------



## sorcees (3. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

24", XP, keine Brille, alles bestens, 2 Seiten Word nebeneinander.
Klein aber sehr scharf (2443BW).


----------



## klefreak (4. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

auch ich habe den 2443bw und bei voller Auflösung unter VISTA,Win7RC und XP !! kein Problem mit der Schrift.. angeschlossen per RGB !!

--> @amdintel

1:
Bei Cleartype gibt es soweit ich weis verschiedene Modi welche du probieren könntest (welcher für dich am Besten ist. Alternativ ne andere Schriftart welche beim benutzten Desktopschema besser aussieht

2:
Kann es sein, dass es einen Unterschied macht ob man die DPI-Werte ändert ODER die schriftgröße ändert ; 1.eres sollte zu einer pixeligen Schrift führen, 2teres sollte für dich besser sein.

3:
Für das ändern der schriftgröße einfach in den erweiterten einstellungen (desktopfarbe... für die jeweiligen Elemente die schriftgröße ändern...

--> siehe Anhang (windows7)

mfg Klemens


----------



## amdintel (5. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

das sieht absolut beschissen aus bei dir,
die Schrift im Feld  viel zu klein und sehr schwer zu lesen ,
die Schrift im Feld ist total verschwommen und unsauber ;
so ist es bei mir kleinerer Monitor Extra deswegen im betrieb


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Aso bei mir sehen alle Bilder die du verlinkt hast sauber aus, nur die Schrift ist mir ca 20 Nummern zu groß.
Könnt aber auch daran liegen das man auf Screenshoots keine subjektiven Eindrücke sieht.
Und wie kann man das verstehen: "24", XP, keine Brille, alles bestens, 2 Seiten Word nebeneinander. Klein aber sehr scharf (2443BW)"?
Was nun, alles ok oder verschwommen.?
Auf die Frage von F3r@k solltest du auch noch mal eingehen.


----------



## amdintel (5. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

wenn man ca.  1/2 bis 1 Meter vom Monitor weg sitzt und nicht mit der Nase dran klebt , wie viele hier, 
ist die  Schrift halt sehr schwer zu lesen bei einem größeren  Monitor und wie ich schon sagte, vergrößert man die, wird diese sehr grob und und schön und in einiegen Tool und Programmen bleibt diese sehr klein so das man eine Lupe bracht .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*



amdintel schrieb:


> wenn man ca.  1/2 bis 1 Meter vom Monitor weg sitzt und nicht mit der Nase dran klebt , wie viele hier,
> ist die  Schrift halt sehr schwer zu lesen bei einem größeren  Monitor und wie ich schon sagte, vergrößert man die, wird diese sehr grob und und schön und in einiegen Tool und Programmen bleibt diese sehr klein so das man eine Lupe bracht .



Tut mir Leid, das stimmt nicht. DU solltest vllt. wirklich mal zum Augenarzt


----------



## amdintel (5. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

soll das hier jetzt zu einer Beleidigung werden oder was ? 
das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...sto-schlechter-die-schrift-schriftgroesse.jpg

ist sehr schwer zu lesen auch wenn man mit der Nase am Monitor hängt wie du und wenn man so solchen Test sehr viel hat, wird das sehr anstrengend , kein Wunder das sehr viele oft Postuings hier überlesen 

meine IE Schrift sieht übrigens so aus , könnte ihr ja mal mit euer vergleichen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*



amdintel schrieb:


> soll das hier jetzt zu einer Beleidigung werden oder was ?
> das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...sto-schlechter-die-schrift-schriftgroesse.jpg
> 
> ist sehr schwer zu lesen auch wenn man mit der Nase am Monitor hängt wie du und wenn man so solchen Test sehr viel hat, wird das sehr anstrengend , kein Wunder das sehr viele oft Postuings hier überlesen



Nein ich kann es super lesen. 

Wieso soll das ne beleididung sein? Du willst es vllt. nur nicht akzeptieren. Hast du schon ein Führerschein? 

Ich kann dir wirklich nur empfehlen einen Augenarzt oder Optiker zu besuchen.


----------



## Memphis11 (5. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*



amdintel schrieb:


> soll das hier jetzt zu einer Beleidigung werden oder was ?
> das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...sto-schlechter-die-schrift-schriftgroesse.jpg
> 
> ist sehr schwer zu lesen auch wenn man mit der Nase am Monitor hängt wie du und wenn man so solchen Test sehr viel hat, wird das sehr anstrengend , kein Wunder das sehr viele oft Postuings hier überlesen
> ...



also das ist wirklich gut lesbar(kein scherz), ein augenarzt besuch wäre vlt wirklich keine schlechte idee.


----------



## klefreak (5. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

@amdintel

wir versuchen hier sicher keinen zu Beleidigen !

ich persönlich kann auch alles perfekt in den Standardeinstellungen von Win. lesen, jedoch muss das ja bei dir nicht der Fall sein (acuh mein Schwiegervater (mit Brille) macht sich selber gerne ne größere Schrift rein.

unter Windows solltest du dies erreichen, indem du wie auf meinem Bild gezeigt (aber das hast du eh schon selber probiert) die Schriftgröße für die Einzelnen Elemente entsprechend anpasst ! ; die DPI Werte solltest du immer auf 100% lassen !! 
für den Firefox kannst du auch unter "Ansicht" "Zoom" "NUR TEXT" ein Häckchen machen um so Mittels STRG+Mausrad nur den Text der entsprehcenden Seite etwas zu vergrößern !

ansosnten fällt mir nichts mehr ein, außer wirklich mal den Optiker aufzusuchen 

mfg Klemens


----------



## amdintel (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

ich habe vorhin zwei User beobachtet über Web. Cam, alle bleide machten den Puckel und  klemmten   fast mit der Nase am Schirm,
das gibt u.a. hässliche Flecken 
es wurde was gelesen aus einem Forum,
gesund ist das mit Sicherheit auf Dauer  nicht, wenn die Desktop Schrift zu klein oder schwer zu lesen ist ? ich kann hier aus einer Entfernung  von 1.20 Meter immer nochdie Schrift lesen .

man könnte ja mal eine Rubrik machen,
Monitor Windows Desktop Tipps ?
die    *Favorisiertes Design.theme*
sind innerhalb des (die die Windows DPI Zahl die gleiche nahe zu ist ), gleichen OS austauschbar !

z.b. diese Schrift ist doch gut zu lesen oder nicht ? 18.5 Wide   Monitor  DPI 133


----------



## ghostadmin (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Und ich sitze gute 90cm vom Bildschirm weg und kann die Standardschrift noch immer gut lesen.
Außer ich schließ den TFT über D-Sub an, dann verwäscht das Bild immer etwas.


----------



## emmaspapa (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Hmm, ich glaube wir kommen hier zu keinem Ergebnis. ich sitze auch über einem Meter von meinem 24" Acer entfernt und kann die Standard Vista Schrift Einstellung gut erkennen und bin dazu noch Brillenträger (allerdings trage ich die nur im Auto obwohl ich es eigentlich immer müsste). Da ist alles gut lesbar. Individuelles Empfinden können wir hier nicht beseitigen.


----------



## baensch (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

mmh also ich hab mal eben en test gemacht hab mein rechner an en 32" angeschlossen vista standart schrift war super gut zu lesen also entweder hat er sich was in seinem treiber rumgewurschtelt oder es liegt am monitor. also nimm mal en anderen rechner mit vista und teste da mal drann und steer mal deinen monitor mit hdmi oder DVI an d-sub ist immer so unscharf


----------



## BigBubby (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

amdintel

also entweder hast du den bildshcirm wirklich über vga angeschlossen oder du brauchst mit sicherheit eine Brille.
Die Screenshots, die du reingeschrieben hast, sind aus 1 meter + noch gut zu lesen.


----------



## amdintel (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

mir ist nun mal die Standard  Schrift viel  zu klein und da bin ich nicht der ein zigste , denn das stört , vielleicht nur hier  im Forum ;

und diese ist unsauber bei Vista , bei XP ist das besser , der ein oder andere gewöhnt sich schnell an so was , ich aber nicht und noch ein mal , ich kenne genug die den  Puckel   machen und mit der Nase am Monitor hängen ,
es hat oder es bringt auch nichts hier zu lügen, die Schrift ist nun mal unter Vista Standard sehr Wahlrecht und bei einem großen Monitor ist es noch problematischer mit den einstellen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

He, die Standard-Schrifft unter Vista kann ich sogar noch aus einer Entfernung von ~ 2m gut erkennen und lesen.

@amdintel
Warum benutzt du nicht einfach die Vista Bildschirmlupe wenn du unter Sehschwäche leidest 
Desweiteren wäre es auch mal von Vorteil wenn du deinen Sätzen ein `Punkt´ am Ende spendierst.


----------



## amdintel (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

weil ich den 22 Zoll Monitor  LG wieder umgetauscht habe 
und mir bei Plus letzte Woche noch zwei 18.5 Neu dazu gekauft habe
und zwei davon nutze ich derzeit , einen habe ich als Reserve , 
mit diesem habe ich keine Probleme und die Darstellung ist wesentlich besser , der Schrift .


----------



## ghostadmin (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Was jetzt?
Hast du jetzt ein Problem mit deinem jetzigen Monitor oder ist der schon lange wieder weg?!
Ich frage mich echt: "Was willst du?! "


----------



## amdintel (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

nein mit dem jetzigen 18.5  Wide und vorher normaler 17 Zoll TFT  ist alles ok und bestens .ich hatte nur festgestellt (wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hat) ?, dass das Problem nur mir einem 22 Zoll von LG auftrat, Schrift zu klein usw..der billige 99 € Monitor 18.5  Wide ist um längen  besser als der teurere von LG der um die 139 € gekostet hatte .


----------



## ghostadmin (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Wenn du jetzt mal nach 3 maligem erwähnen sagen würdest wie du den Monitor angeschlossen hast..?
Wenn du es schon erwähnt hast, habe ich es übersehen.


----------



## amdintel (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

der billige hat nur einen VGA Anschluss, 
die Schrift ist gestochen scharf und sauber,
und Windows lässt sich mit diesem sehr gut einstellen, alles gut lesbar ist,
bei dem teuren LG W226 1VP hatte der Digital Anschluss nicht richtig funktioniert, beim booten wurde keine Bios  Daten angezeigt in Bios kam ich mit diesem Monitor am Digital Anschluss am PC auch nicht mehr, schwarzer Bildschirm , nur beim starten von Vista hatte ich ein Bild 
mit eine Auflösung vom 1024 x 768 total verschwomme Schrift , 
der LG 22 Zoll der ging nur am VGA Anschluss normal , wo aber die Desktop Schrift viel zu klein dargestellt wurde und beim vergrößern sehr grob wurde und natürlich habe ich diesen scheiss 22 Zoller auch an meinem anderem PC ausprobiert, der eine völlig andere GK hat, da war es genau das gleich .
die Monitore die hier jetzt Neu sind und sehr gute funktionieren, sind die, die Plus letztens im Angebote hatte für 99 €, davon habe ich jetzt  3 Stück  und zwei davon im betrieb ubnd einen als Ersatz


----------



## ghostadmin (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Schon mal dran gedacht das dann der TFT enifach einen weg hat? 
In so nem Fall tauscht man ihn um?


----------



## amdintel (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

die Firma LG Hotline meinte, es würde an den Bios Einstellungen liegen und der Monitor sein in Ordnung ,
als ich sagte, das mein alter 17 Zoller 
 TFT  am Digital Anschluss anstandslos funktioniert , wurde ich abgewimnmelt , am normal VGA Anschluss hatte der LG ja normal funktioniert und auch die max Auflösung ging , es war halt nur die Schrift zu klein und beim vergrößern zu grob  "wie oft denn noch ?"


----------



## ghostadmin (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

So oft bis du verstehst das du entweder ne Brille brauchst oder nen defekten Monitor hast.
Ich habe die Schrift und Symbole etc jetzt bei mir auf 150% und da verwäscht nichts und wird auch nichts unscharf. Außer die Grafiken etwas.


----------



## amdintel (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

150 % dann zeig doch mal eine Screen Kopie davon, 
diese als unkomprimiert 1:1 im JPG hier speichern, weil die Komprimierung von JPGs   die Darstellung verschlechtert


----------



## ghostadmin (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Da.
Ich weiß echt nicht was man daran nicht lesen kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Schonma an die Graka gedacht? Was kann der TFT dafür wenn deine Graka kein Bild über DVI sendet? Desweiteren verstehe ich dich immernoch nicht, du schreibst er hatte eine Auflösung von 1024x768 und da sei die Schrift verwaschen. Warum hast du nicht die native Auflösung eingestellt? Ist doch logisch das sonst das Bild komisch aussieht, wenn du dir nen größeren Monitor kaufst, musst du natürlich auch die Auflösung anpassen


----------



## amdintel (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

genau das meine ich mit schlecht und viel zu grobe Schrift 

(*hier mal genau lesen, bei einem 22 Zoller unter Vista bekommt man diese Schrift so wie ich diese habe , nicht eingestellt ,
mich stört diese Grube Darstellung nicht nur, es irritiert mich u.a.*   ! ) 

bei mir sieht es so aus und diese Schrift Darstellung finde ich wesentlich angenehmer


----------



## emmaspapa (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Auflösung mal anpassen, wie bereits geschrieben


----------



## amdintel (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

da geht nix zum anpassen#
*und ich will einfach diese Grube Schrift nicht *

 wie oft eigentlich denn noch ?
egal wie du die Fonts und DPI einstellst, die Darstellung auf einem 22 Zoller sieht einfach Sch.. aus  !


----------



## ghostadmin (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Auflösung anpassen!
Nicht DPIs.


----------



## amdintel (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

wird das jetzt eine Nachhilfe Stunde wie man die Auflösung einstellt ? 
Es sieht trotzdem ******** aus, auch bei max Auflösung , wie oft eigentlich  noch


----------



## ghostadmin (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

So oft bist du verstehst das du eine Brille brauchst, deine GraKa keine Signale über DVI ausgeben kann oder der TFT einen weg hatte.


----------



## amdintel (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

ich kann mir sogar 3 Brillen aufsetzten trotzdem bleibt  die Schrift viel  zu  grob,
merkst du es eigentlich  noch , 
kuck dir mal meine Sreen Copy weiter oben noch mal an
und nicht munter drauf los posten,  ohne  vorher richtig zu lesen   ist bei dir die Schrift zu klein, das du nicht 
lesen kannst ?


----------



## ghostadmin (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

So ich habe mir jetzt alle Bilder noch mal angesehen und bin zum Schluss gekommen, ich sehe alle Bilder klar und deutlich, die schrift ist nicht unscharf, grob oder sonst was.
Ich kann dir nicht helfen.


----------



## Memphis11 (6. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

es muss ja nicht unbedingt eine brille werden, gibt doch auch kontacktlinsen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Tackern die oder halten die Kontakt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Tackern die oder halten die Kontakt?


 
Mit ausreichend Klebstoff geht alles.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Oder mit schön langen Schrauben, die hält auch die S1366 CPU im S775 Board (oder umgekehrt).


----------



## Masterwana (7. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Bei mir (T220) sind auch alle Bilder scharf.
Ich hab bei mir den Monitor auch erst nach 2 Tagen vernüftig eingestellt bekommen, vorher war die Schrift auch sehr bescheiden.


----------



## BigBubby (7. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

ach leute. 
man kann doch lesen, dass das genie von thread ersteller den monitor mit VGA betrieben hat und sich dann wundert, dass er es nicht vernünftig lesen kann. 

Ist so, als ob man einen Ferrari mit anhänger fahren würde... (ich weiß autovergleich...)


----------



## rebel4life (7. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Kauf dir doch einfach einen neuen Monitor. 

Die von Eizo sind recht gut, aber auch die können keine Brille kompensieren.


----------



## emmaspapa (7. August 2009)

*AW: jee größer der Monitor desto schlechter die Schrift*

Bevor das hier weiter ausartet mache ich mal zu. Die Diskussionen, sei es nun DSL, hier Monitor, driften immer in eine Richtung ab und zwar in die Falsche.


----------

